# transferwise to send money transfer overseas



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi, has anyone had experience with this company?

If so and you'd recommend it please let me know asap as need to make payment today.


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

no experience of them but here's some good reviews
https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/transferwise.com
mel x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks melloumaw!

Have found a FFer who has used them so going to give them a try. Will update with my experiences in few days


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Belated update - I used transfer wise in the end & was very impressed by their service. Money went smoothly & had the option to pay deposit upfront so that exact amount reached Serum rather rely on exchange rate not changing. The excess deposit was refunded same day as payment made.

It's not worth much but if anyone wants to be recommended & avoid the handling cost (about £1.50 in my case) then drop me a pm with your email and name.


----------

